# New lighting fixtures



## b4bhomeowner (Mar 31, 2014)

I was going to ask this in the electrical forum, but this is more of a question about style than about a specific issue.

I'd like to replace it polished brass/gold fixtures. I'm aware that brushed nickel is trendy right now, but what about finished that have stood the test of time? Something that is less likely go out of style.

I have a dining room light a den light and hallway lights that I'd like to update, as well as a bath and kitchen fluorescent lights that are more utilitarian than anything.

I've got some time.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

b4bhomeowner said:


> I'm aware that brushed nickel is trendy right now, but what about finished that have stood the test of time? Something that is less likely go out of style.


who cares. buy what YOU like.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

"bath and kitchen fluorescent lights"

Ugh, I hate those things. A LOT of kitchens ended up with them in the 70's and 80's. I'd pull those first and replace with recessed can lights.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

LED's have really changed a lot of concepts in lighting. Hence, for the most part, the style of light is wide open.

You generally have 3 types of lighting, General, task and accent.

General would be the main light in the kitchen
Task would be the light over the sink or stove
Accent would be that light on the side that is there more for looks than function.

You can also mix and match the above.

I heard someone say recessed cans are 'so yesterday'. Put the right trim and bulb in a can....and it gets new life. While the 6" cans might not be as popular...you won't go wrong with 4" for task lighting.

But as Fix'n it said above...buy what you like. And when you get tired of it, wrap it up and put it in a box. American pickers will be along in a few years to buy it off you.

Side note....nothing wrong with brass...but it does tend to work best with dark wood colors.

And on that hallway light....think out of the box. I just took this pic. It's along story (you would need to browse my 2-story addition thread). The hallway light used to be where you now see the CO/smoke detector. I retasked the box for the hallway light for the detector and moved the light to the wall in a more central location. The improvement in light is outstanding. 



Side note.....The wall on the right looks like crap because there used to be a opening there. I'm standing where the bedroom door to our master bedroom 'used' to be. the kids stuff is coming down in a couple of days and i'm going to be finally painting this.


----------

